# First convention expirences?



## Alabaster_Drazziken (Apr 10, 2009)

Someday I would like to attend a furry convention such as Anthrocon, Midwest Furfest, or Further Confusion but I'm relativley new to the furry fandom and I am not very outgoing at all...

Can anyone share some first convention expirences/tips?


----------



## TamaraRose (Apr 11, 2009)

well  it best to go and then see what you wanna to there will be lots to do,,,, and lots to see  and you will make  many new  friends i did on my  frist con i  suggest  RCFM or MFM maybe MFF tho i have not attends and mff  yet.... anthrocon is   big,....


----------



## Defiant (Apr 11, 2009)

ANthrocon blows.
  ANd my 1st experience at FF was to run into some babyfurs within 5 minutes. I hate them and wish they would all die!


----------



## Istanbul (Apr 12, 2009)

Defiant said:


> ANthrocon blows.
> ANd my 1st experience at FF was to run into some babyfurs within 5 minutes. I hate them and wish they would all die!



Wow. Charming attitude there.

Which FF do you mean? You should be more specific with your hatred.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey , nobody said I had to be charming and not hate.
FF05 was where I met the babyfurs. As if furry isn't bad enough , we have them!


----------



## PeachesWolfiez (Apr 14, 2009)

My first furry con was FWA in 2005. 

I wore a colander on my head, got stuck in an elevator with 13 other furries, slept in a room with 8 other people....and met the man I married. 

Damn, that was some weekend!!


----------



## Defiant (Apr 15, 2009)

SOunds like too much to believe. Sorry.


----------



## Istanbul (Apr 15, 2009)

I think my first furry con was ConFurence East 1. It was...
...fishing for diplomatic words...
...it had some challenges that it had difficulty handling.

The first furry con I ever attended *more than once* was ConFurence. 7, 8, 9, 10, and 11. Then I got roped into MFM, and attended 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, and 11...last year was my first Oklacon, the year before was my first MFF, and I'm going to be attending my first RCFM here in a little over a month.

Also, some furry convention thing in Texas, I dunno. >.>


----------

